#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-08
<BugeyeD> hi all. added texlive-fonts-extra in order to get brushscript-mt, and i see the related type1 files on my system. how do i tell ubuntu to make them available to X apps? inkscape, specifically.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-10
<holstein> whos in charlotte?
<holstein> o/
<_marx_> who is in High Point.
<_marx_> and what is the name of the guy in Asheville
<holstein> me?
<holstein> im just in charlotte right now
<_marx_> it's an old radio show comedy routine, who's on first...
<holstein> lol
<holstein> i dont know whos on 3rd
<_marx_> so who is playing second?
<_marx_> no who's on first...etc
<holstein> i play with a drummer
<holstein> justin watt
<holstein> and a guy the other day asked 'and Justin's last name is what?'
<_marx_> yes
<holstein> thats it
<_marx_> well i'm in winston
<holstein> right on... im gonna scoot before my batteries die
<_marx_> play well, have a good gig, break a leg doesn't seem quite right
<_marx_> my day included a guard goat
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-11
<holstein> .g white horse blackmountain
<holstein> oops
<holstein> im playing at ^^ here in a bit
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-12
<holstein> supybot gurus?
<Chat9306> any ladies near greenville, nc in here
<Chat9306> 30 year old male looking for lovely white women
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-06
<Nivex> I've gotten rather used to nVidia cards. How is Ubuntu support for Radeon 3000?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-09
<Nivex> damnit. my new laptop has UEFI instead of BIOS
<Nivex> I can't get it to boot a Linux installer for love nor money
<Tracy_P> So no boot manager built in that you can bring up?
<Nivex> I get the F12 to boot from other device, select my USB key and nothing happens
<Tracy_P> have you tried a different USB key? I have one that works on one machine, but not another. Yet another that worked on both.
<Nivex> Sadly I don't have one handy
<Tracy_P> burn a cd?
<Tracy_P> Or you run the distro off the key?
<Nivex> new laptop has no CD drive
<Tracy_P> I have a netbook like that. I borrowed a USB CD drive to install software to it once.
<Nivex> ah, I hadn't realize usb-creator didn't wipe your USB stick anymore. I snagged another USB stick and am prepping it now
<Tracy_P> it's an option isn't it?
<Nivex> used to be it would wipe it. is optional now, yes
<Nivex> we have bootage!
 * Nivex crosses fingers on install
<akgraner> Nivex, yay!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-12-03
<_marx_> greetings from the great state of west virginia
<_marx_> list email sent
<_marx_> since i don't live in nc i think someone else needs to take over at least this one thing
<_marx_> hey MarkB1
<_marx_> looks like i was the last one to change the topic for the channel, wow :(
<_marx_> febuary of 2011 so getting close to two years...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-12-04
<_marx_> this is pretty sad yall
<_marx_> BugeyeD: ^
<_marx_> i know, too busy
<billf> I would love to see more Ubuntu gatherings in the triangle area
<MarkB1> billf: yah, me too...  no longer in Winston area (effectively) ...
 * MarkB1 means I don't live near there now
<holstein> _marx_: how are things?
<holstein> i grew up in charleston WV
<holstein> i hope you found a lucrative reason to move there :)
<_marx_> holstein: wife's job
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-12-05
<j4yr0m> Hello
<j4yr0m> Anyone awake?
